# Carton House memberships: Is there a reason why people are selling for less?



## Luternau (17 Mar 2007)

Just seen two adverts for shares (membership) in Carton House for sale in Irish Times (Fri 16th Mar)for less than the club its self are selling them for (5 and 8k less)-Is there a reason why people are selling up? Only played there once-not sure if its a good members club. Any thoughts?


----------



## kiwifruit (17 Mar 2007)

its an extremely good members club,choice of two courses!!
im not a member but have friends that are,people sell their membership for different reasons,I heard of one bloke who had to sell due to job loss..
believe me,if i had the money to join i would.carton house will be around for a while.
ps..stick to the o'meara course,that monty one will put you off the game,its so difficult


----------



## amgd28 (17 Mar 2007)

I agree with the comment on the O'meara versus Monty course. I've heard of a few people who have jacked in the Monty course after 8 or 9 holes as it is just not enjoyable and very punishing
Some people got in very early with membership and are sitting on a decent profit. A bit like gym membership, some people find they don't have the time to use their membership, so they might as well cash in.....I'd be interested in Carton myself, maybe in a few months


----------



## KalEl (18 Mar 2007)

amgd28 said:


> I agree with the comment on the O'meara versus Monty course. I've heard of a few people who have jacked in the Monty course after 8 or 9 holes as it is just not enjoyable and very punishing


 
This place is often referred to as Cartoon House...Monty course is really bland and featureless. O'Meara course is alright but not a patch on somewhere like Mount Juliet. Very little social scene either...suppose everywhere's like that now with random breath testing.


----------



## tony bean (18 Mar 2007)

Hey guys while you are discussing Carton you might be interested in [broken link removed] which is Ireland's Independent Golf Course Review website. We are aways to delighted to post reviews on courses you have played and we offer you a chance to win one of our monthly "Reviewers Reward" prizes. Looking forward to reading of your Golf Travels and experiences.


----------

